# When is it time



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

When is it time to say goodbye
To all the love I've know?
When is it time to end your pain
And leave me all alone?

I've watched you on your good days
When I feel your strength renewed
But shortly after little ups,
The down days then ensue

We ride this roller coaster
Of emotoins as we try
To make it through another day,
And yet I can't deny.

That as I look into your face
On days that have been bad
I see a look that beckens me
It's tired, and hurt, and sad

That little spark I used to see
Behind those loving eyes
Is growing ever clouded
By life's cruel inhumane inside

I try to see beyond the pain
You feel with every step
And softly whisper to myself
This may get better yet

If I can bear to watch you
Just another day or two
I justify my reasons to
Ensure I cling to you.

For letting go is harder for
The person left behind
It means that if I let you go
I cannot turn back time

Back to days I long for now
When you were full of life
And everyday held promise
And our futures clear and bright

But now the lights are darkening
We take it daily now
I cannot see our futures clear
Or think beyond this cloud

I think the hardest part in this
Is never knowing why
I have to be courageous
And I have to say goodbye

For if I let myself admit
It's time to let you go
I'd have to face reality
Without you... But I don't know

You've given such unselfish love
For all your time in life
But if I hold too tightly
You'll not move toward the light

On to a better life where you
Can once again be free
Of all the pain and discomfort
That holds you here to me

So if I find the courage just to say
This last farewell
I hope you will forgive me for
The time it took me still

I'll hold with me the memories
That in my heart remain
Pray one day down the road always
...They'll lessen my own pain

By Kit McCallum

A box of tissues please

kathy


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

It's so hard to say good-bye.
In a single day my beloved Samantha became old and infirmed.
She had a belly full of cancer and I beat myself up daily for not noticing the weight loss.
Her eyes which had always been so bright were dull and the coat which had been so soft and lush had lost it sheen.
When I looked into her eyes I saw a weariness and pain and I knew I had to let her go.
I held her in my arms and told her how much I loved her and how it was a blessing to have had her for the past 15 1/2 years, the Vet administered the drug through the catheter in her leg and I felt her bright spirit leave her small body and her heart stop.
Even though my heart was breaking I closed her eyes, never to be together again on this side of the veil.
My dearest wish it to be reunited with her and my other beloved pets when I depart this world.


----------

